# ALLUCINANTE!



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Gli *interventi *plastici a certe persone andrebbero *fatti al cervello. *

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Spettacoli/2007/09_Settembre/28/plastiche_vip.shtml


Che squallore!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli *interventi *plastici a certe persone andrebbero *fatti al cervello. *
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Spettacoli/2007/09_Settembre/28/plastiche_vip.shtml
> 
> ...


Terribile Mari, il sorriso della Versace mi ricorda quello del Joker nel film Batman.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Terribile Mari, il sorriso della Versace mi ricorda quello del Joker nel film Batman.


SI!!!!! ... anche a me ha fatto la stessa impressione, sono diventati la caricatura di se stessi.

Che orrore!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI!!!!! ... anche a me ha fatto la stessa impressione, sono diventati la caricatura di se stessi.
> 
> Che orrore!


Oh, però c'è da dire che per le attrici e gli attori non va così male....una parte, nei prossimi film dell'orrore non gliela toglie nessuno.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Oh, però c'è da dire che per le attrici e gli attori non va così male....una parte, nei prossimi *film dell'orrore* non gliela toglie nessuno.

















Chissa' se Loro sono della stessa opinione ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' se Loro sono della stessa opinione ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2007)

*O.T. ?*

Ho iniziato con i bambini di seconda elementare a fare un lavoro sulla descrizione.
E' risultato che non riescono a pronunciare alcuni aggettivi perché li vivono come "parolacce": basso, grasso, vecchio ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho iniziato con i bambini di seconda elementare a fare un lavoro sulla descrizione.
> E' risultato che non riescono a pronunciare alcuni aggettivi perché li vivono come "parolacce": basso, grasso, vecchio ...



Potenza dei media ? Messaggio  di una società  dove l'apparire conta piu' che l'essere ?


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Potenza dei media ? Messaggio  di una società  dove* l'apparire conta piu' che l'essere ?*


... ahime', purtroppo e' cosi.


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho iniziato con i bambini di seconda elementare a fare un lavoro sulla descrizione.
> E' risultato che non riescono a pronunciare alcuni aggettivi perché li vivono come "parolacce": basso, grasso, vecchio ...


 
Questo è veramente preoccupante..... d
Dei risultati "chirurgici" delle celebrità me ne infischio, hanno quello che hanno cercato. In fondo c'è una specie di allegoria in tutto questo..... Faust.....Dorian Grey. 
Si ritrovato addosso quello che hanno cercato di levarsi ed evitare. Quelle poi sono le più eclatanti ma non crediate che non si vedano i risultati di lifting e impianti vari anche quando "sembrano riusciti"!!!
Quello che mi fa specie è che non venga mai detto che questi interventi.... vanno periodicamente rinnovati!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E vai con i rischi di insuccesso e delle anestesie ....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è veramente preoccupante..... d
> Dei risultati "chirurgici" delle celebrità me ne infischio, hanno quello che hanno cercato. In fondo c'è una specie di allegoria in tutto questo..... Faust.....Dorian Grey.
> Si ritrovato addosso quello che hanno cercato di levarsi ed evitare. Quelle poi sono le più eclatanti ma non crediate che non si vedano i risultati di lifting e impianti vari anche quando "sembrano riusciti"!!!
> Quello che mi fa specie è che non venga mai detto che questi interventi.... vanno periodicamente rinnovati!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E vai con i rischi di insuccesso e delle anestesie ....
> Bruja


Un classico è l'intervento al seno...quando con gli anni la pelle che contiene le protesi naturalmente cede, lo spettacolo è davvero desolante... e se non si reinterviene sempre più frequentemente è un ben triste spettacolo..


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un classico è l'intervento al seno...quando con gli anni la pelle che contiene le protesi naturalmente cede, lo spettacolo è davvero desolante... e se non si reinterviene sempre più frequentemente è un ben triste spettacolo..


... na specie di zampogna vuota/sfiatata ... la cosa stupida e' che moltissime donne fanno tutte ste schifezze per voi uomini  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che stupide!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... na specie di zampogna vuota/sfiatata ... la cosa stupida e' che moltissime donne fanno tutte ste schifezze per voi uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che schifo...la zampogna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... na specie di zampogna vuota/sfiatata ... la cosa stupida e' che moltissime donne fanno tutte ste schifezze per voi uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa...lo fanno principalmente per un problema di autostima... spesso nel confronto con le altre si sentono perdenti, meno belle ed interessanti e credono di divenirlo aggiustando le misure esterne...


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che schifo...la zampogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... aspetta a Natale ... se ci arrivo!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...lo fanno principalmente per un problema di autostima... spesso nel confronto con le altre si sentono perdenti, meno belle ed interessanti e credono di divenirlo *aggiustando le misure esterne*...


Per l'appunto io mi son fatta ingrandire il fegato...





















PS: Perdono io nun gliela fo' a resistere


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...lo fanno principalmente per un problema di autostima... spesso nel confronto con le altre si sentono perdenti, meno belle ed interessanti e credono di divenirlo aggiustando le misure esterne...


Sono delle fallite.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per l'appunto io mi son fatta ingrandire il fegato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ed io lo stomaco, per digerirle.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per l'appunto io mi son fatta ingrandire il fegato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, dovevo dire culo, tette e bocca?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Va in pace, canide,  ego te absolvo!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

*Ora seria*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sono delle fallite.


Magari delle fallite no, pero' insicure si e alla grande... e' come la questione del peso o estetica in generale: siamo portate a credere di dover tutte essere alte, stecche con du bocce assurde... chiaramente se non si ha sufficente stima si cade nella trappola...

Aggiungo che comunque anche i maschietti il ritocchino se lo fanno fare... e non vi dico quale


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari delle fallite no, pero' insicure si e alla grande... e' come la questione del peso o estetica in generale: siamo portate a credere di dover tutte essere alte, stecche con du bocce assurde... chiaramente se non si ha sufficente stima si cade nella trappola...
> 
> Aggiungo che comunque anche i maschietti il ritocchino se lo fanno fare... e non vi dico quale


Vero ... lo dice sempre:
[SIZE=-1]
              Chichita. La banana 10 e lode














[/SIZE]


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero ... lo dice sempre:
> [SIZE=-1]
> Chichita. La banana 10 e lode
> 
> ...



Dove per lode si intendono 10 cm di estensione?


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok, dovevo dire culo, tette e bocca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... per caso sei il sostituto di badessa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






[SIZE=-1]               Camminate Pirelli














[/SIZE]


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Un pò di sano moralismo non guasta mai...............


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dove per lode si intendono 10 cm di estensione?


... non stuzzicare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   di centimetri negli ultimi tempi ne abbiamo avuto a sbafo ... direi da schifo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

[SIZE=-1]               Uhu, non fa fili e non sporca






















[/SIZE]


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... per caso sei il sostituto di badessa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, poverello, a volte gli capita di avere delle manie di grandezza, poi inciampa sulla grandezza e si pianta col latino! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> No, poverello, a volte gli capita di avere delle manie di grandezza, poi inciampa sulla grandezza e si pianta col latino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. alla fin fine gli si perdona sempre tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Con quel musetto orsacchiottoso da tenerone poi ...


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> .. alla fin fine gli si perdona sempre tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In effetti tutti i peluches fanno tenerezza.... e lui sembra proprio un "peluscione"!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti tutti i peluches fanno tenerezza.... e lui sembra proprio un "peluscione"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so perchè...ma nun me piacciono manco un pò 'sti sodalizi!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so perchè...ma nun me piacciono manco un pò 'sti sodalizi!!


 
Paura eh????   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

